# baron/sedona thread info?



## jjudge (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm starting to focus more on Churchills, but still like the Baron pens.

Does anyone have any threading detail on them?
pen holder or cap/body either...

--joe


----------



## Chuck Key (Mar 16, 2008)

I measure 0.8Px2.4L four start on the cap/body and 1.0L for the holder.  I would need to compare notes on these measurements especially on the diameters.

Chuckie


----------

